# Need help from the electronic gurus out there



## shooter43 (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a Hummingbird 728 fishfinder that is GPS capable (but not for chartplotting). I also have a Garmin Nuvi 265W GPS unit. Everything I read tells me I can connect these 2 units to get the GPS data to the 728 to save waypoints & track but I cant find any connectors that can directly link the 2 together. The 728 has an NMEA type connector & the Garmin has a mini USB connection. Best I can figure is that the Garmin uses 5V DC (& of course the boat battery supplies 12V) & if thats true then I need a voltage reducer between the Voltage supply & the Garmin. Now I could jury rig the cable I use in the car but then I have to find out which contact is for + & - & data in & data out. First suggestion I know will be to spring for a unit that does all that but that's not possible for me. If I can't find an easy cheap way to do it I'll just use the Garmin Nuvi best I can in the pedestrian mode while I'm on the water. Thanks for any input.

shooter43


----------



## HBirdDeborahCRC (Apr 19, 2011)

You can use our NMEA cable - AS HHGPS that has bare wires that can attach to the NMEA output cables of your Garmin. Does the GPS support NMEA output 0183 vs 2.2 or higher?


http://store.humminbird.com/media/document/M_531324-1_D.pdf


In looking at the manual online :

http://static.garmincdn.com/pumac/2675_OwnersManual.pdf

It does not look like the Garmin Nuvi 265W GPS supports NMEA out, however you may want to confirm this with Garmin.


----------

